# Jitter on a Media Server set up



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

I am set up in a Home Network, with a dedicated server storing the media, a Home PC running JRiver media server software and a Denon AVR4310ci streaming the audio, all ethernet connected to the home network.

Would the receiver be suceptible to jitter under this set up? I don't know if the pertinent question is whether my receiver's DAC is asynchronous?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

make sure your PC lan controller setting in the hardware is set for ' Auto Negotiate ' under Speed and Duplex.

i had jitter, latency issues and that was the problem mine was set for 'GigE'


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im a huge JRIVER user ...but found this issue with decoding/playback .... For BLURAY file types requires SOUND OUPUT MODE to be set to ASIO .... for DVD files set to DIRECT SOUND .... I love that I can set JRIVER to upsample from stereo to 5.1 / 96k /24 bit and tweak the levels of all speakers... but this requires a sound card that can handle these settings... I use a ASUS HDAV 1.3 DELUXE ... it did take some experimenting to find the right settings but it all plays silky smooth now with Fantastic audio....:T


----------

